# Do you have jobs?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m curious what your jobs are like just raising chickens?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm a retired junior high teacher.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> I'm a retired junior high teacher.


Oh yeah nice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kind of tells you why Dan can be so patient with all you kids.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Kind of tells you why Dan can be so patient with all you kids.


LOL I’m not a kid


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Kind of tells you why Dan can be so patient with all you kids.


So then what was your job


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> LOL I’m not a kid


Anyone not in their 30's is a kid to me.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Anyone not in their 30's is a kid to me.


Haha


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I work in the incubator/chicken industry so yes, I get paid to work with chickens and chicken related stuff all day.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

JediPat said:


> I work in the incubator/chicken industry so yes, I get paid to work with chickens and chicken related stuff all day.


Oh you hatch what type of chickens? Like to sell them?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I own my own businesses (with my hubby) and raise two teens in addition to lots of animals.  I have been a real estate agent, an insurance agent, a diamond salesperson, worked in a video store, Taco Bell was my first job, annnnd I’m leaving something out. Oh! Several years of waiting tables. Yep. So those are my areas of expertise!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And went to college in there some places too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> I own my own businesses (with my hubby) and raise two teens in addition to lots of animals.  I have been a real estate agent, an insurance agent, a diamond salesperson, worked in a video store, Taco Bell was my first job, annnnd I’m leaving something out. Oh! Several years of waiting tables. Yep. So those are my areas of expertise!


Good grief woman, you sound like me. I'd get bored and go do something totally different.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I own my own businesses (with my hubby) and raise two teens in addition to lots of animals.  I have been a real estate agent, an insurance agent, a diamond salesperson, worked in a video store, Taco Bell was my first job, annnnd I’m leaving something out. Oh! Several years of waiting tables. Yep. So those are my areas of expertise!


Oh wow that sounds so interesting


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I actually enjoyed the restaurant biz, and if it had been less high paced and more predictable may have pursued it. I was good at it. 
I became a RE agent and truly liked it too. I did it for almost a year before hubby got the call for his job in Co, and I would have done it there too had it not been 2004/05 and me pregnant on top of that. I was right to wait bc of the housing market crash. 
So. Diamonds. Came home and became an insurance agent only to realize I really hated it and I think it’s a racket. Jmo. I’ve done all types so I’m not ignorant. Worked for State Farm actually. 
So yeah. I did the other odds and ends while in school, many times 2 jobs plus school. Then I had kids. Went back after the first then stopped again after the second. Here I am 13 years later! Lol


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I actually enjoyed the restaurant biz, and if it had been less high paced and more predictable may have pursued it. I was good at it.
> I became a RE agent and truly liked it too. I did it for almost a year before hubby got the call for his job in Co, and I would have done it there too had it not been 2004/05 and me pregnant on top of that. I was right to wait bc of the housing market crash.
> So. Diamonds. Came home and became an insurance agent only to realize I really hated it and I think it’s a racket. Jmo. I’ve done all types so I’m not ignorant. Worked for State Farm actually.
> So yeah. I did the other odds and ends while in school, many times 2 jobs plus school. Then I had kids. Went back after the first then stopped again after the second. Here I am 13 years later! Lol


Lol I had no idea what all that meant but sounds nice


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I guess I raise too many animals, ha. I was working for some lady that goes to my church she needed someone to help her out at her house, but since she her husband and 2 kids got Covid I haven't been over there in awhile and don't plan to go back there till a few weeks till they're all immune..


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I own my own businesses (with my hubby) and raise two teens in addition to lots of animals.  I have been a real estate agent, an insurance agent, a diamond salesperson, worked in a video store, Taco Bell was my first job, annnnd I’m leaving something out. Oh! Several years of waiting tables. Yep. So those are my areas of expertise!


and chicken real estate developer...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The best job is being retired. The animal sanctuary keeps me plenty busy. Before that I was a doctoral psychologist for the state and worked in the court system with folks who did not hold their own competency. I also used to breed birds and was a poultry judge.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> The best job is being retired. The animal sanctuary keeps me plenty busy. Before that I was a doctoral psychologist for the state and worked in the court system with folks who did not hold their own competency. I also used to breed birds and was a poultry judge.


Ooh nice


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh you hatch what type of chickens? Like to sell them?


I hatch pretty much any eggs we can get our hands on from button quail to emu and everything in between. Mostly I incubate for testing purposes and to learn product.


----------

